
Analyse Asia 56: SMART Nation and Singapore Start-Up Ecosystem with Steve Leonard - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/08/30/episode-56-smart-nation-and-singapore-start-up-ecosystem-with-steve-leonard/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: Steve Leonard, deputy executive chairman of IDA Singapore
joined us in an interesting conversation on the SMART Nation initiative in
Singapore & his thoughts on the startup ecosystem. Our discussion began with
his reflections from an illustrious career in enterprise technology to a
government role, and subsequently, we discuss why the Singapore government has
embarked on the SMART Nation initiative to collaborate with the various
stakeholders from public to private corporations, start-ups and also citizens.
Steve also shared his thoughts on how far the startup ecosystem has evolved.

